# question sur icloud drive



## yetou (21 Mars 2015)

Salut à tous!
Je suis équipé d'un IMac (2013), d'un iPhone 6 et d'un iPad mini 2 retina.
je me suis connecté sur icloud sur les 3 et cela fonctionne sans problème. Les dossiers et fichiers s'installent  sur les 3 supports automatiquement. (a l'aide de Airdrop entr'autre).
Par contre je suis également connecté sur* icloud drive* sans comprendre a quoi ca sert vraiment. Quand j'ouvre icloud drive sur l'un ou l'autre des supports , différents dossiers s'affichent dont *pages keynote*, *document*s etc..
j'essaye de faire un glisser coller pour y adjoindre des fichiers mais un refus s'affiche. pas compatible.
Alors la question est la suivante : A quoi sert icloud drive par rapport a icloud. comment s'en servir et a quoi servent les dossiers qui le compose.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## adixya (21 Mars 2015)

ICloud Drive ça sert à gérer les dossiers des applis pages, Numbers, keynote etc, mais tu peux aussi créer des dossiers à coté. Par contre pour accéder à ces dossiers personnalisés depuis iOS, je ne suis pas bien sur que ça soit faisable. A confirmer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

iCloud Drive n'est qu'une des fonctionnalités d'iCloud, qui comprend aussi la synchro des contacts, calendriers, signets Safari,... Et c'est un disque dur virtuel sur lequel on stocke des fichiers comme sur n'importe quel disque dur physique.

Les dossiers Pages, Keynote et Numbers servent à stocker des fichiers créés avec ces applications et qui s'ouvrent avec les versions iOS de ces mêmes applications.

Pour ouvrir ces documents sous iOS il suffit de lancer l'application et de se mettre sur l'écran d'accueil avec tous les documents stockés sur iCloud Drive, puis de toucher le document. Pour ouvrir ces mêmes documents sur le Mac, lancer l'application puis Fichier > Ouvrir et sélectionner le fichier stocké dans le dossier portant le nom de l'application (tu peux aussi passer par le Finder).

Pour enregistrer depuis le Mac un fichier dans le dossier de l'application dans iCloud Drive, tu peux faire un glisser déposer depuis le Finder ou utiliser la fonction Enregistrer (sous) des applications. Et si tu crées un fichier avec la version iOS de ces applications, il s'enregistrera dans ces dossiers.


En théorie, il devrait en être de même pour Aperçu, TextEdit et Automator. Mais il n'existe pas d'équivalent iOS de ces applications. Donc en l'état actuel des choses, ces dossiers ne servent à rien (je déconseille cependant de les supprimer).

Quant au tout venant, tu peux stocker dans le reste de ton espace de stockage iCloud Drive autant de fichiers que tu veux, de toute nature, et, comme indiqué par adixya, créer des dossiers. Tout ça bien entendu dans la limite de la place disponible sur ton iCloud Drive.

Là où ça se complique un peu est pour l'accès à ces fichiers sous iOS. En effet, il n'y a pas de Finder sous iOS (la logique d'iOS est qu'on accède aux fichiers depuis l'application qui les a générés). Donc il faut se tourner vers des solutions tiers.

Il en existe plusieurs mais perso, je recommande Documents 5, qui est la seule application que j'ai trouvé qui permette de visualiser les documents sans importation préalable ou transfert obligatoire vers une autre application pour pouvoir être ouvert. Après, pour éditer ces documents, il faut les envoyer dans une application disposant de cette fonctionnalité.


----------



## yetou (24 Mars 2015)

Bonjour
Désolé d'avoir tant tardé pour vous répondre.
Merci à tous les deux pour votre aide.
Je ne peux rien transférer sur les dossiers  icloud drive car non compatibles avec mes appli. D'autre part je n'utilise aucun de ces dossiers.
J'ai donc désactivé Icloud drive et gardé icloud . je télécharge mes dossiers, fichiers et autres photos par le biais d'airdrop sur mes iPhone, iPad, Windows et iMac en une fois sur l'un d'entre eux et la mise à jour se fait instantanément sur tous les autres.
Régulièrement je sauvegarde sur icloud quand nécéssaire.
je n'utilisa plus ITunes non plus, mon seul objectif étant d'avoir des infos identiques sur tous mes supports.
Je ne doute pas que Icloud drive doit avoir son utilité mais son utilisation est beaucoup trop compliquée pour moi.


----------

